#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  ram ddr3 1333

## sorush_f

باسلام:
درخواستram ddr3 1333 را دارم .موجود هست ؟
ممنون

----------

